# Whole Fried Flounder



## ReelAttitude

I love to make whole fried Flounder. 
I just clean it good, score it and season with the usual.. salt, pepper and garlic then fry it whole.
Works really good if have some smaller ones.


----------



## bluefin

That looks pretty good!
You fry it with the head still on?


----------



## sotexhookset

That does look good. Real good. What time is it gettin to be?


----------



## RB II

Dang brother, that looks GOOD. Gonna have to do that.


----------



## speckle-catcher

bluefin said:


> That looks pretty good!
> You fry it with the head still on?


that's a headless fish.


----------



## TOOEXTREME

How big is the frier that you use?????


----------



## bzrk180

Nom, nom, nom!!


----------



## GeauxGet'Er

Fry em all the time! You should make a sauce to put on top of that. From the asian tradition, make some fish sauce or some other sauce to go on top. Man it's the best. You should try steaming it next time, again with a sauce.


----------



## sotexhookset

bzrk180 said:


> Nom, nom, nom!!


LMAO!


----------



## RLwhaler

You the man!! fish sauce on that flounder.....dang I'am hungry!

RL

p.s.make sure its pre-mixed fish sauce,and NOT straight out of the bottle!!



GeauxGet'Er said:


> Fry em all the time! You should make a sauce to put on top of that. From the asian tradition, make some fish sauce or some other sauce to go on top. Man it's the best. You should try steaming it next time, again with a sauce.


----------



## rvj

Wow, the presentation alone is terrific... Good job...


----------



## Chickasaw

*fried flounder*

Looks great, will try next time i catch 'em.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Gonna fry a whole one this evening for cowboys win celebration. I am gonna use a whole debobed one with a small amount of stuffing inside.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

That look terrific definitely going to be trying this in the future!


----------



## tboltmike

My girls loved the crunch tails. Called 'em "Flounder Chips".. Too bad there is only one tail on a fish.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Wow, that looks delicious!!!


----------

